
Zecwallet-Lite: z-Addr first lightwallet for Zcash - aspenmayer
https://github.com/adityapk00/zecwallet-lite
======
aspenmayer
[https://www.zecwallet.co](https://www.zecwallet.co)

A project of

[https://www.zcashcommunity.com](https://www.zcashcommunity.com)

[https://twitter.com/zecwallet](https://twitter.com/zecwallet)

iOS:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1516128405](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1516128405)

[https://twitter.com/zecwallet/status/1275103303416733705](https://twitter.com/zecwallet/status/1275103303416733705)

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zecwalletm...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zecwalletmobile)

Other platforms:
[https://www.zecwallet.co/#download](https://www.zecwallet.co/#download)

